# deer killed in velvet...



## rack-a-holic (Jan 2, 2009)

i was muzzle loading the last day when i shot a buck that was still in velvet..he weighed 220 pnds feild dressed and has a very non typical looking rack...when we butchered it he had a lot of fat so i dont think he chased does during the rut..i was wandering if old age causes this..i will upload pics asap..thanks


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Are you positive it was a buck? Most Does that have antlers remain in velvet. I shot a Doe with an antler in 2004 that only grew a 2 pt. antler on one side and was still in velvet during gun season.


----------



## rack-a-holic (Jan 2, 2009)

yes im positive..i gutted it haha...but im getting pictures up as soon as i figure this photo bucket stuff out


----------



## rack-a-holic (Jan 2, 2009)

here are the pics


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd bet that deer was sterile. I read where sterile bucks don't shed their velvet.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I have never heard about the sterile part. Very interesting.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Normally happens when they get shot when trying to be poached with a 22.
My Dad got a nice "WOULD BE BEAUTIFUL 10" with 5 on one side and the other side was all screwed up... It still had velvet


----------



## rack-a-holic (Jan 2, 2009)

how old does the deer have to be sterile?? or is it hereditary


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I would guess it is a combination of things. I bet if the deer was injured in some way it could go sterile or its hereditary.


----------



## rack-a-holic (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks for all the info thats interesting..but if it helps his sent glands on his back legs were still wet and smelled pretty bad lol


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I think I know what was wrong. He was too old to chase any does very far so therefore, he didn't loose too much fat! You don't have to "chase" forage to get plenty.........! Seriously, when deer get into their senior years, their racks will decrease to a terrible state. Your deer's rack looks kinda ratty for such a large deer so I'd say he was still eating good but near the end of his lifetime. He was probably "King Of The Hill" a couple years back!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

When a buck has his nads removed, he will stay in velvet.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I never heard of this ..older bucks staying in velvet..due to the reasons you all posted...So guess what as they say you are never to old to learn...Now I'm almost as smart as you guys.THANKS GUYS...C.L....


----------



## rack-a-holic (Jan 2, 2009)

well i can tell you he still had his nads lol...but im sure he did eat good... the neighboring property has soy beans, and the other has winter wheat...also i shot him on his way out to my grandpas big alfalfa feild...he had 4 does with him...so i still think he could have reproduced but i sure do hope he used to be king of the hill...or else in about 3 years his genetics are going to make our woods look like a mental hospital for deer lol


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

rack-a-holic said:


> i sure do hope he used to be king of the hill...or else in about 3 years his genetics are going to make our woods look like a mental hospital for deer lol


That's funny...we have had some real dinky bucks with scraggly rack running around our property. Every year there seems to be one we constantly see. Dad saw a dinky 5 point with a screwy rack several times this year. I told him that I would fill my buck tag with that buck if I see him before the rut, but I never once saw that buck this year.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Rack-o, I didn't mean to belittle your deer. It's just that bucks are a lot like people as they get older, in a lot of ways. Like loosing their hair(rack decline), loosing their sex drive/ability to mate, etc. At least I still have all my teeth and eat plenty!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

lol, i said nads.


----------

